# is Ahirman a more powerful psyker then Magnus?



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

ahirman is an extremely powerful psyker..... probably one of the most powerful human pskyers ever...

alot of people are saying he is second only to the emperor... but if you think he is second then that must mean, you think he is a more powerful psyker then magnus..

is ahirman a more powerful psyker then magnus?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Short answer. No

Long Answer. Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Dude are you Lux 2.0 ? Good grief you make a retarded thread from almost any post in the form of is A stronger than B?


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

He was definitely far less powerful than Magnus in _A Thousand Sons_, and with Magnus now elevated to daemon prince, it seems very, very unlikely that Ahriman could compete with him for sheer psychic power. Maybe it's remotely possible that he could one day become more powerful than Magnus through sorcerous means or through the favor of Tzeentch, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Tigurius is the most powerful psyker in the universe. Magnus cries himself to sleep because he isn't an Ultramarine. Tigurius could have defeated the Hive Mind if he wanted to, but he felt it was a waste of his titanic might. If the Warp is an ocean, the Emperor is the Kraken, Magnus is a shark, Ahriman is a guppy, and Tigurius is Jesus. 

If this rant made no sense to you, that's only because you haven't learned how awesome it is to be an Ultramarine.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

If Ahriman was the most powerful psyker alive he should surely be able to take either Mephiston or Lord Draigo on? No..? he would probably die horribly against either.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

another thing i don't get


isn't it well accepted from 40k fluff experts,fans and all guys on heresy online etc.

*that magnus is a more powerful psyker then the emperor*


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> another thing i don't get
> 
> 
> isn't it well accepted from 40k fluff experts,fans and all guys on heresy online etc.
> ...


No, it isn't. Why the hell did you bold that?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Even being a potato on the golden toilet the emperor is more powerful.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

magnus has psyker ability that can rival Big E......


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> magnus has psyker ability that can rival Big E......


Yes, but that doesn't mean that he is more powerful than the Emperor.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

*Man ahriman is so strong, he like absorbed the essence of 1000 space marinz and the emporor only absorbedd 100 a day.*

what do u guys think.

can the sisters of silence silence ahirman?

magnus?

etc..


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I genuinely think we have a _Lux 2.0_ on our hands here...


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I genuinely think we have a _Lux 2.0_ on our hands here...


Beat you to it  

Least the first one's posts were somewhat interesting to read


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Why don't you post these in random Qs?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Arhiman is not stronger than Magnus... Because his power levels are not over 9000!!!!!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Why don't you post these in random Qs?


No! Don't contaminate my perfect Thread!!!

But actually Emperorguard at the top of the Fluff section I have a stickied thread that is called random questions. I made it for simple questions that can be answered in about one response so you dont need to make a new thread about it. 

And hey don't get discouraged to ask questions even if people get frustrated at you. I remember when I first got into WH40K I didn't know crap and felt very confused all the time (lol sometimes I still am :laugh Am I saying you are stupid? No (yes ) but its jsut that it seems you ask a lot of questions that we (older members on this forum) have already clarified awhile ago. 

But to get to your question, Magnus is a very powerfull psyker indeed especially since he has ascended to daemonhood. I am not sure that he has powers to rival the Big E but he is strong nonetheless. Also keep in mind that Magnus came from the Emperor so in a sense he is not "as strong/powerfull" as his father.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Magnus is very powerful. He has defeated eldar phantom titans and the like on his own. 

Stories of the Emperor are always conflicting with one another, but it is widely accepted that he is the most powerful psyker in existence. Period.

Ahriman and other well known psykers are powerful yes, but cannot begin to compare to the likes of the Emperor and Magnus.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I genuinely think we have a _Lux 2.0_ on our hands here...


Lux was infinitely more creative.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Magnus would squash him like a bug. In fact, Magnus was about to squash him like a bug right after the rubric but Tzeentch intervened and saved Ahriman's ass.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

After reading the other post, I feel my time is wasted here..... maybe Ill go read how cool Ultramarines are again.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

1st point, what the hell is Lux 2.0

2nd point, in plot terms the Emperor is meant to be the most powerful human psyker that ever has and ever will exist. I know I state the obvious when I say that Horus Heresy is essentially the war in heaven in the future but if you think of the Big E as God, the plot just doesn't work if his son is stronger than him.

3rd point Ahriman is like Henry's Cat, he knows everything about nothing his actual ability isn't all that, he's just made a couple of pacts with Daemons.

4th point, even if Magnus was more powerful than the Emperor, it wouldn't matter because he sits on his arse all day crying because he can't watch 3D TV as he only has one eye.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> Magnus would squash him like a bug. In fact, Magnus was about to squash him like a bug right after the rubric but Tzeentch intervened and saved Ahriman's ass.


Em? no. Magnus was proud of Ahriman for casting the Rubric, and reluctantly banished him from the Legion in order to please the other leaders in his legion, although he maintains his fondness and respect for Ahriman



Gromrir Silverblade said:


> 3rd point Ahriman is like Henry's Cat, he knows everything about nothing his actual ability isn't all that, he's just made a couple of pacts with Daemons.


You, my friend, are terribly misguided in your knowledge of Ahriman. Why dont you go and try to cast the Rubric?  Ahriman is the epitome of knowledge, much like Magnus, and is probably the most knowledgeable being in the Imperium apart from big E, Magnus and a select few others, so i would say he knows everything about everything, not everything about nothing. Magnus said to Ahriman that he was the most powerful psyker in the Legion, which is saying a lot. so, i think you will find his ability is "all that"


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> Em? no. Magnus was proud of Ahriman for casting the Rubric, and reluctantly banished him from the Legion in order to please the other leaders in his legion, although he maintains his fondness and respect for Ahriman


Where is this fluff from? Can you provide me with a reference? Because as far as I know, Magnus was furious that his legion was turned into a bunch of mindless ghosts in power armour and was about to strike down Ahriman when Tzeentch stopped him. Magnus then instead decided to exile Ahriman and set him the impossible task of trying to understand the nature of Tzeentch. 

And, in anyways, Magnus is a primarch and a daemon prince. I doubt he'd give a flying fuck if some of the Thousand Sons didn't agree with his decisions.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

The end of A Thousand Sons, i believe, or it could be in the CSM dex somewhere. As I recall, Magnus thought very highly of his captains in the thousand sons and regarded their advice very highly. The Rubric had been cast before Magnus was made a Daemon prince, and he was still distraught about what he had done to his legion.

Edit: apologies, i cant seem to find where i read this, its not in the CSM dex anyway. i dont have a thousand sons with me at the minute, maybe another fluff maestro can provide some clarification.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> The end of A Thousand Sons, i believe, or it could be in the CSM dex somewhere. As I recall, Magnus thought very highly of his captains in the thousand sons and regarded their advice very highly. The Rubric had been cast before Magnus was made a Daemon prince, and he was still distraught about what he had done to his legion.


Magnus became a daemon prince before the Rubric, not after. He was actually the first of the traitor primarchs to ascend to the rank of daemon prince. Also, Ahriman had just started working on the Rubric by the end of _A Thousand Sons_. As for the chaos marine dex, unfortunately I don't have one handy to check, but I'm pretty sure I don't remember reading what you're saying the last time I did check it.

Edit: Ah, so it wasn't in the csm dex. I got _A Thousand Sons_ with me and Ahriman, on the last page, still only talks about using the Book of Magnus to provide "the makings" of the Rubric.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Lux was infinitely more creative.


:goodpost: Thats actually a very good point. :laugh:



mcmuffin said:


> Em? no. Magnus was proud of Ahriman for casting the Rubric, and reluctantly banished him from the Legion in order to please the other leaders in his legion, although he maintains his fondness and respect for Ahriman


_Chompy Bits_ is right, _A Thousand Sons_ ends prior to the Rubric and only the prologue actually occurs chronologically after the casting of the Rubric:

_"He [Magnus] is coming to kill me, of course. I can feel his anger, his hurt pride and his great regret..."_ 

Magnus was not proud of Ahriman at all, Ahriman had destroyed the last vestiges of a Legion that Magnus had given everything for, he attempted to destroy Ahriman before (depending on the source) Tzeentch intervened and prevented it.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Magnus is the one who gave Ahriman the book.... im just saying he felt some confidence in him. Hey Magnus was WRONG again! Go figure. 

Also it like 3 times in various parts of Thousand Sons that Magnus made comments and outright told Ahriman hes the best in his Legion. Also being given the Book of Magnus puts Ahriman knowledge wise with Magnus. So I guess aying he knows nothing is like saying Magnus knows nothing.... I guess nobady then knows anything... thats just silly.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry, my bad, *hangs head in shame* i could have sworn i read something somewhere about this. :hang1:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What? I was under the impression that Ahriman stole the book? 

Did I miss something?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> What? I was under the impression that Ahriman stole the book?
> 
> Did I miss something?


Magnus gave it to him near the end of A Thousand Sons.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> What? I was under the impression that Ahriman stole the book?
> 
> Did I miss something?


Did you miss _A Thousand Sons_?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Did you miss _A Thousand Sons_?


hahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

It is by far one of the top five of HH books.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> It is by far one of the top five of HH books.


if this was Facebook I would *Like that

(One Heretic Likes your post)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

At the rate Ahriman is gaining power through stealing magical artefacts and lore I would say there is a chance he is more powerful than Magnus, who chooses to languish on the Planet of the Sorcerers in exile from real-space. And if he isn't more powerful now then he very well could be in the future.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> if this was Facebook I would *Like that
> 
> (One Heretic Likes your post)


Yeah, how would you like to join my Cult, Magnus makes an apperance every Sunday, but dont drink the Fruit Punch :no:.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

so he could possibly be a more powerful psyker then magnus and the emperor...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Emperorguard500 said:


> so he could possibly be a more powerful psyker then magnus and the emperor...


More powerful than Magnus, maybe and if not already then with time, probably. More powerful than the Emperor, this video sums up my answer to that.







Lord of the Night


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's some Codex: CSM info on pg. 50 of Ahriman's Entry:

Towards the end of the 



Emperorguard500 said:


> so he could possibly be a more powerful psyker then magnus and the emperor...


Excerpt on the 8th paragraph: "It is said that even Daemons fled before the roaring maelstrom of magic Ahriman and the others unleashed upon their world...... (skip to end of paragraph) No sorcerous ward or physical defense could keep the wild powers at bay. The storm of magic raged for an eternal night, which could have been days or centuries, until finally Magnus himself used his unearthly powers to end it." 

Ok, now looking at that from the codex, Magnus stopped the disaster that was the Rubric casting all by himself, while it took Ahriman and a Cabal of Sorcerers to even conjure it. Magnus stronger then Ahriman. But wait... That was early on in Ahriman's career as a sorcerer of Tzeentch. Before he was only Chief Librarian and Second most powerful pysker in his legion. He has read the Book of Magnus, and another excerpt from the codex: pg. 51, 2nd to last paragraph, " Over the millenia, Ahriman has sought out magical artifacts, ancient arcane books, talented psykers and any aspect of sorerous knowledge or power. Though is own collection of talismans, amulets, and grimoires rivals that of Magnus, Ahriman is driven by constant hunger for more knowledge."

I would come to the conclusion that currently the psyker master rankings go like this: Emperor - Tzeentch, Magnus-Eldrad (deceased), Ahriman, Tigerius, etc... Though it does say in his entry under his master of sorcery rule that his knowledge of the Dark Arts is only rivalled by the GD's and DP's of Tzeentch, so he is more knowledgable then any other chaos sorc.

BUT, if Ahriman finds a way into the Black Library and gains its vast knowledge of Chaos Lore that not even the Emperor had access too, He would become the most powerful psyker in the universe. :biggrin:



mcmuffin said:


> Em? no. Magnus was proud of Ahriman for casting the Rubric, and reluctantly banished him from the Legion in order to please the other leaders in his legion, although he maintains his fondness and respect for Ahriman
> 
> 
> You, my friend, are terribly misguided in your knowledge of Ahriman. Why dont you go and try to cast the Rubric?  Ahriman is the epitome of knowledge, much like Magnus, and is probably the most knowledgeable being in the Imperium apart from big E, Magnus and a select few others, so i would say he knows everything about everything, not everything about nothing. Magnus said to Ahriman that he was the most powerful psyker in the Legion, which is saying a lot. so, i think you will find his ability is "all that"


Codex: Chaos pg. 50 first paragraph of Ahriman's Entry: " Towards the end of the Great Crusade, Magnus the Red compiled a truly monumental tome of sorcery called the Book of Magnus, or sometimes known as the Book of the Thousand Sons, this grimoire filled with arcane lore from across the galaxy. As Chief Librarian, Ahriman was keeper of the book on the Thousand Sons home world of Prospero. Like his primarch, Ahriman had become obsessed with arcane mysteries....."

Two answer the second part, p.51 and 3rd to last paragraph: " Though Magnus knew that all plots and schemes are but twists in the convuloted plans of Tzeentch, he also knew that the conspirators who had done this terrible thing to his legion could not go unpunished. The Daemon primarch banished Ahriman and his cabal from the Planet of the Sorcerers for all eternity. He doomed them to wander the Eye of Terror and beyond in a perpetual search for perfect understanding. (yes it does not say perfect understand of Tzeentch. xD though if the Thousand Sons book says so, then ok.)


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Emperor>Magnus>Twins>Ahriman>Tigrus


Emperor is the emperor, Magnus is the best primarch psyker, The twins can move mountains, Ahriman is thousands of years the elder of Tigrus and Tigrus is the strongest SM psyker.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> You, my friend, are terribly misguided in your knowledge of Ahriman. Why dont you go and try to cast the Rubric?  Ahriman is the epitome of knowledge, much like Magnus, and is probably the most knowledgeable being in the Imperium apart from big E,


And you my forum buddy have misinterpreted what I was trying to say. What I mean is that he augments his ability with knowledge and daemon pacts but in terms of raw power you could argue there are more powerful people.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Please read A Thousand Sons...

Ahriman's psychic aura was large bonfire

Magnus's was a gigantic furnace 

The Emperor's was 

a column of purest light soared from the summit crater, invisible to mortal eyes, but a blazing spear piercing the heavens to those with aether-sight. A gathering thundercloud, shot through with golden lightning, filled the sky above the volcano.
Ahriman had felt the light’s presence as soon as the ships of the 28th Expedition had translated into the Nikaea system, but to actually see it ahead of him was like waking from a coma into a brightly lit room.
“Throne, it’s glorious,” said Magnus. “That is true power, a mind that can reach across the galaxy and bind an empire together in the dream of Unity. It humbles me to know we serve so magnificent a master.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

While that point stands _Monty_, you still have to take into account that were talking Post-Heresy, where both Magnus and Ahriman vastly grew in power. So that cannot really be taken at face-value.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Magnus gave it to him near the end of A
> Thousand Sons.


Found it. Thanks for the reference. :thank_you:


----------

